# QuadLock



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I use quad locks on my bikes. They are awesome for that. Rock solid. The type of mount I used is one that mounts to a round tube (the handlebars). Not sure what application you would use yours in though.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

I use Quad Lock on my bike and my vehicles. Love their products. Had them for close to 5 years now in some form or another. I've yet to have one fail and my Land Cruiser goes through some fairly rough terrain. Best combo for me in vehicles has been their ram ball type mount.


----------

